# Does anyone have hamsters?



## ShutUpAndSmile (Mar 7, 2011)

Just wondering because I have a girl hamster who is always on the run I can't even hold her because she just wants to run everywhere. She doesn't bite or anything just runs. o.o She's about 7 months old or so. 
I know this is a hedgehog forum but I thought maybe you guys could help with this xD


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

What kind is she? Some of them won't sit still no matter what.


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

Never had a hamster personally, but I've always wanted a couple of robo's. They are so cute and small, but they don't stay still for anything.


----------



## ShutUpAndSmile (Mar 7, 2011)

She's a syrian :3 

Lol she's cute, she's also the funniest little thing to watch, she has hair behind her ears and on her butt thats like 3 times as long as all her other hair. She looks like a mad scientist. xD


----------



## Sunflowerseeds (Mar 3, 2011)

I've never had hamsters before, but my boyfriend did before me and he couldn't hold them only because they bit.  I do have two gerbils though, and they are always on the move, I can hold them but it's hand under hand them running across my fingers, they never stay still.


----------



## ShutUpAndSmile (Mar 7, 2011)

Sunflowerseeds said:


> I've never had hamsters before, but my boyfriend did before me and he couldn't hold them only because they bit.  I do have two gerbils though, and they are always on the move, I can hold them but it's hand under hand them running across my fingers, they never stay still.


My little hamster bit when I had him.  The big ones usually don't though. Thats my experience anyway. 
I tried the hand over hand thing but she like leaps away from me.

I'm thinking to try and make a smaller snuggle sack for her but I think it would just freak her out and she'd just poop in it a lot.


----------



## Needlenose (Sep 17, 2010)

That's some what typical behavior for most dwarfies. Lots of the ones we get in at work just run and run. If you put one hand after another they will just keep running. :lol: If you don't have a little ball for her yet I would get one. They go forever in those things. :mrgreen:


----------



## ShutUpAndSmile (Mar 7, 2011)

She's not a dwarf xP She's the bigger kind. Aka teddy bear. 
She has a ball. She runs in it all the time. She's not afraid of anything either she like hits into my dogs leg to get him to move (he just keeps on sleeping) lol
My bf thinks she's evolving cause of how much time she spends on her wheel. Shes really jacked. She likes to lift herself up on to her water bottle using her front two legs. o.o Off topic totally but she's funny.


----------



## CritterHeaven (Feb 21, 2011)

We have had 4. Two were dwarf robo dwarfs that lived a good three years. They were just as everyone describes, run run run. We have had two full sized, one long hair and one short. The long hair one was a bit of a runner and managed to escape his cage once. He was not quite as friendly (though never bit). The very first short haired one we had was great. he loved to go up your sleeve and hang out! It was pretty easy to socialize the larger ones. Harder for the smaller ones.


----------

